# Does anyone know if this is a good/bad breeder?



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

We have to put down our 12 yr. old "Maltese" (Annie). She has been the light of our lives and has seen me through a brain tumor and 60 other surgeries. My heart is broken. We found out she has spine cancer and we are putting her down monday. I have been looking for a new female puppy and wondered if any of you are familiar with Beth Jepsen in Edgerton, MN. She is an APR and not AKC breeder. I appreciate any feedback or if you know of anyone in our area.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Oct 30 2008, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661309


> We have to put down our 12 yr. old "Maltese" (Annie). She has been the light of our lives and has seen me through a brain tumor and 60 other surgeries. My heart is broken. We found out she has spine cancer and we are putting her down monday.[/B]


I'm so sorry about precious little Annie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I too am very sorry to hear about your darling little Annie.........please know that we understand what you are going through. We are here on the forum if you need to talk some more about what you will be going through. 

I don't know anything about that breeder.......maybe someone on here will.

Take care and let us hear from you.....God Bless!!!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

How will I ever get over losing my dog? She is outr little lovie. Any words of encouragement I could use. She has 2 cancer masses on her upper spine. We have her on 4 pain meds and it helps, but her legs are giving out......when do we make the decisionto put her down? This is so awful :huh:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry I can't even imagine it. :grouphug: I don't know about the breeder sorry.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Oct 31 2008, 01:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661334


> How will I ever get over losing my dog? She is outr little lovie. Any words of encouragement I could use. She has 2 cancer masses on her upper spine. We have her on 4 pain meds and it helps, but her legs are giving out......when do we make the decisionto put her down? This is so awful :huh:[/B]


I'm so sorry. I think when it's time, your little Annie will find a way to let you know. When I had to put my Eloise down last
December, she let me know...it was just awful, and I thought I'd never get through it. It took months, but I somehow got
past it, although I will always miss her. A new puppy will help, but give yourself time to mourn.

I don't know this breeder, but in general, I would try to find an AKC breeder - there are several on this forum, or you might
consider a rescue. Good luck, and again, I am so very sorry... :smcry:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your baby!! How heartbreaking.

Since you asked and are trying to find the 'perfect' baby to fill your void, I would avoid a breeder that only offers APR. I would look at the American Maltese breeder list, which is organized by state. http://www.americanmaltese.org I would hate to see you go through any more heartbreak!! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Elizabeth, we are so sorry about Annie and know the sadness.
Don't know anything about that breeder???
Please find a reputable one so you know you are getting a well and healthy baby.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I AM SO SORRY ABOUT ANNIE. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

My condolences for your sweet Annie :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh dear my heart aches for you right now. Honestly, your baby will find a way of letting you know when she's ready to go to the Bridge. The day my Bijou passed away I felt the same way. I layed in bed that morning, the sun shining thru the window, and he put his head on my shoulder. I knew he was ready. Sending you lots of strength and hugs during this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and your Annie. I do not know anything about the breeder. 

Take Care and you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your precious Annie. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is such a painful thing to go through, I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I know how you feel. About three weeks ago I lost my little Maltese pup, Imani, due to genetic effects. She was only five months old but she would have been the greatest dog ever. We did everything to try and save her but she was braindead and there was nothing left to do but end her suffering and put her to sleep in my arms. I loved her more than I loved anything in my life. I paid more for her vet bills in two months than on my cats vet bills in 16 years(and not to mention more than Imani's price herself!) Imani also came from a bad breeder that we think was a puppy mill. I'm so sorry for your loss. Annie won't be alone, Imani will show her around at the rainbow bridge. Like you I also have been looking for a new female puppy. I know some great breeders who have female puppies available and I will send you a message with the names of them later this afternoon. Briana


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your Annie :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry about your precious Annie. The advice you have already received is all good advice. You will know when it's time. God bless little Annie and may He ease her pain. May He give you strength and courage to see you through this. You will both be in my prayers. Please do give yourself time to heal some. That would be best for Annie's memory and for the new pup too, in my opinion.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your little Annie. :grouphug: Please do not go with a dog registered with anyone other than AKC. The other registries will register anything. AKC even has its faults, but they are the best alternative. Also, please use the American Maltese Association list as a starter point to finding a puppy. Many of those breeders may not have puppies available immediately, but will put you in contact with other breeders not on the list, but are being mentored by the AMA members. There are many excellent breeders that are not AMA members such as Tammy Simon. 

Lastly, some breeders, but not all, will ship to you. Others will not ship but there are flight attendants that will bring your puppy to you for a fee. Good luck in finding the right baby, we will keep you and Annie in our thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

I am sorry about Annie, but will echo please don't buy from an APR breeder . 

Frequently - this is how pet store dogs are registered (through APR) and I would suspect that a breeder using this registry sells to brokers. Legitimate breeders wanting to improve the breed will register through AKC, and usually will have bred at least a couple of generations in the pedigree. It may be less expensive initially to buy an APR dog ($500 or so vs. $1500+) but you will have a better guarantee of long term health going with a legitimate breeder. 

Best of luck, Shannon 

QUOTE (tamizami @ Oct 31 2008, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661537


> :grouphug: Please do not go with a dog registered with anyone other than AKC. The other registries will register anything. AKC even has its faults, but they are the best alternative.[/B]


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 31 2008, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661510


> I know how you feel. About three weeks ago I lost my little Maltese pup, Imani, due to genetic effects. She was only five months old but she would have been the greatest dog ever. We did everything to try and save her but she was braindead and there was nothing left to do but end her suffering and put her to sleep in my arms. I loved her more than I loved anything in my life. I paid more for her vet bills in two months than on my cats vet bills in 16 years(and not to mention more than Imani's price herself!) Imani also came from a bad breeder that we think was a puppy mill. I'm so sorry for your loss. Annie won't be alone, Imani will show her around at the rainbow bridge. Like you I also have been looking for a new female puppy. I know some great breeders who have female puppies available and I will send you a message with the names of them later this afternoon. Briana[/B]


Thank-you. I would appreciate the list of breeders! God Bless


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome to SM!

I am so, so sorry to hear about your baby. I lost a little boy a bit over a year ago. I still miss him and it still hurts sometimes. Having my two new fluffs though, has truly done wonders for healing. I waited so long to get them, thinking that it would just be replacing him to get another right away. I was so wrong. No dog could ever replace my little Rocky Dog, but there certainly is room in my heart to love others!

There will nothing as hard as taking your baby in when the time comes. It's the hardest choice to make. Rocky had stomach cancer. The vet told me it was treatable, but rarely curable and Rocky's was very aggressive. There got to be a point when he was in a lot of pain and I asked myself, "am I putting him through treatments for him, or for me?" I didn't like the answer. I knew he was ready and I was just trying to make him live longer for my sake, because I didn't want to let him go. Once I had the realization, the decision was easier to make. I still miss him. Every single day. But now I think back on the wonderful things he taught me and the beautiful life he had. The two I have now remind me so much of the great times i had with Rocky, and yet are so unique. They aren't him, but rather their own wonderful little fluffs. 

I second what everyone else said, look for a reputable breeder. It will save you so much money and heartache to get a healthy one from the start. Good luck!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank-you to all who sent kind words regarding my "annie". I am having trouble figuringout how to respond to messages that people send to me. Can someone explain? And, how can I find a ggod breeder in minnesota? We are putting Annie down on Monday, I can't beare to keep shoving pain pills down her moth and knowing it is prolonging her suffering and the inevitable. I never expected this to be so utterly painful and heartbreaking. This is a lovely website. thank-you
Elizabeth, Minneapolis


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this thread for the first time and want to tell you how sorry I am that you have to go through this with your precious Annie. We had to go through the same thing you are going through now with our Angel last December, who we lost only one week before Christmas. It was a difficult decision, but we had to make it for Angel's sake, not our own since she was not going to get better and we all knew that to be a fact. She had kidney failure and a heart murmur and we knew that she eas not going to get better. Our Vet's were wonderful and at the end, they knew that we had made the right decision for Angel. She lived to be 14 1/2 years old and was the most wonderful dog. 

I will certainly be thinking of you and please know in your heart that you are making the right decision for your Annies sake. No one wants to see our beloved pets suffer and by keeping them with us, even though we know they are not well, only prolongs their pain. 

Gods peace be with you and Annie and the rest of your family.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Oct 31 2008, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661642


> Thank-you to all who sent kind words regarding my "annie". I am having trouble figuringout how to respond to messages that people send to me. Can someone explain? And, how can I find a ggod breeder in minnesota? We are putting Annie down on Monday, I can't beare to keep shoving pain pills down her moth and knowing it is prolonging her suffering and the inevitable. I never expected this to be so utterly painful and heartbreaking. This is a lovely website. thank-you
> Elizabeth, Minneapolis[/B]


My heart is breaking for Monday. I'm so sorry. So many of us know how hard this is.

I suggest, until Monday, you focus on Annie. Reputable breeders can be referred on Tuesday.

Snuggle with your precious little Annie. Give her extra treats. Hold her, and sing to her. 

My thoughts, and prayers, are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Oct 31 2008, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661642


> Thank-you to all who sent kind words regarding my "annie". I am having trouble figuringout how to respond to messages that people send to me. Can someone explain? And, how can I find a ggod breeder in minnesota? We are putting Annie down on Monday, I can't beare to keep shoving pain pills down her moth and knowing it is prolonging her suffering and the inevitable. I never expected this to be so utterly painful and heartbreaking. This is a lovely website. thank-you
> Elizabeth, Minneapolis[/B]


To respond to messages (called PMs -- private message)... I assume that you have gotten to the page to read the message? If so, then at the bottom of the posting box is REPLY. Click on that and then you can reply to the sender. Hit "send" when you are finished and ready to send. I hope this makes sense.

My heart breaks for what you and Annie are going through....


----------

